# Mini Buck Housing



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, we did it. We are on a waiting list to get a Pygmy buckling for our girls in the spring to breed next year. He will have horns. I'm hoping by then my ladies will be living in the ex-chicken barn (the chickens will be moving into a moveable chicken house over the summer, and I can temporarily house my buckling until then since it will be warm out). When the ladies move into the new goat barn, the old (and actually new LOL) 6x6 goat shed will become unoccupied. It's insulated with a 30x30 buck fence (LOLS) that looks like this, excuse my dirty palomino mare in the foreground..:










just it's made out of cedar posts/rails with the bark still on them with 6 lines of hotwire on the inside, between the rails and one on top of the fence. It has a chainlink gate, and the like. I can put a wire fence on the outside surrounding it with tposts but for the most part this fence although floating is pretty heavy and we won't be able to move it.

Would this set up be adequate? My buck will be housed across and down the driveway about 40 feet from the does, and he may be able to see them depending (Or not lol... Their run will be behind their building like his is, and kind of behind a small hill).

The goat pasture is actually just off his run/pen.

Would anything I've listed be a potential isSUE?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, and my buck pen has 4 rails of cedar fence and not 3 plus the 6 lines of hotwire.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Young bucks are aggressive when it comes to trying out fencing to get to does..... from experience here. I would suggest putting up a fence on the inside of the bottom rails as the little guy will go under and through before he tries to go over, horns will wreak havoc on welded wire, I personally would go with galvanized panels but be careful of the size of the squares as he will get his head through and horns stuck, I have had to cut my buck out of the cattle panels.

Electric may work if placed on the inside of the rails, keep at least 3 strands low and spaced 6" apart so that he can't get his head through and he'll learn to stay away from it all together once he gets the initial zap.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

teach him about the hotwire and he should stay away otherwise he wont respect it - goats are more stubborn than horses.


Will he have a buddy in this pen? board bucks make for more destructive bucks -- I suggest a wether buddy or keep your horse with him


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm, I think we'll purchase a wether then as well. I'm not so concerned with breed of the wether, and we could start looking for/buy a wether now to go in with the girls until we get our man.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a good idea -- wethers are real fun to have, I miss mine that I had. But he went where he has more attention then I had time to give. What a love bug he was


----------

